# ASI Netzteil verdrahtet



## tofebto (4 Juni 2009)

Hallo Forum,
Wie wird eigentlich ein ASI-Netzteil sekundärseitig angeklemmt?
ASI+ und ASI- ist ja klar. Eine Steuerungsfirma hat die Groundklemme wieder auf die Schutzleiterschiene geklemmt und eine andere Firma hat die Klemme nicht benutzt. Was ist richtig und sinnvoll. In der Spezifikation vom ASI-Bus steht drin, das der Bus nicht geerdet werden darf.

Vielen Dank und noch einen schönen Tag


----------



## heydens (5 Juni 2009)

Hallo Themenstarter, 

ich hab mal spaßenshalber bei P&F nachgeschaut.. in deren Doku steht drin:

"Der Erdanschluss des AS-i-Netzes (GND,
Ground, Shield) ist mit der Anlagenmasse zu verbinden." 
(siehe auch http://www.pepperl-fuchs.de/selector/navi/productInfo/doct/tdoct1450a_ger.pdf)
und für mich wäre die Anlagenmasse = PE
wichtig wäre auch zu wissen, ob das NT (Netzteil) über eine Erschlußerfassung verfügt, weil dann wäre diese ohne Funktion, sofern die Anlagenmasse nicht an den GND geführt wird. Schau doch mal auf die Herstellerseite deines NTs.


----------



## Woldo (5 Juni 2009)

ASI- darf nicht geerdet werden! Der Erdanschluß muss mit der Anlagenmasse verbunden werden. Schau dir mal Seite 15 im von Heydens eingefügten Link an.

Grüsse
Woldo


----------



## heydens (5 Juni 2009)

Woldo schrieb:


> ASI- darf nicht geerdet werden! Der Erdanschluß muss mit der Anlagenmasse verbunden werden. Schau dir mal Seite 15 im von Heydens eingefügten Link an.
> 
> Grüsse
> Woldo



desto länger ich drüber nachdenke, nehm ich die Aussage mit dem PE zurück und korrigiere auf die einfache Masse /Minus des DC-teils.. frage mich aber dann wiederum, wie dann eine Erdschlußerkennung durchgeführt werden soll..
über den primär-PE?
was meint Woldo dazu?


----------



## MSB (5 Juni 2009)

ASI wird prinzipiell ungeerdet betrieben.

Hierzu 2 Möglichkeiten:
- Das Netzteil hat einen integrierten Erdschlusswächter (z.B. die Puls/IFM Netzteile)
- Man schaltet einen Erdschlusswächter hinterher

Erdschlusswächter auch als Isolationsüberwachung bekannt ...

Das im Link von Heydens:


> Generell wird der Einbau eines Erdschlusswächters in AS-i-Netze empfohlen. Bei
> Anlagen, die gefährliche Bewegungen steuern, ist er vorgeschriebenen (EN 60204)



Ebenfalls im Link von Heydens:


> Weder AS-i - noch AS-i + dürfen
> geerdet werden.



Im Moment sollte der TE aber vordergründig mal erklären ob er mit Ground ASI- meint, oder einen Anschluss GND oder Shield, je nach Netzteil,
falls letzteres so müssen diese Anschlüsse geerdet werden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## tofebto (8 Juni 2009)

Hallo Forum,
Vielen Dank für die informativen Antworten !

Die Sekundärseite hat drei Klemmen ASI- , ASI+ und Ground.
Auf der ASI- Klemme wird die blaue Ader, auf der ASI+ Klemme die braune Ader der ASI-Busleitung geklemmt. Und wie gesagt: Bei der einen Firma wird die Groundklemme nicht benutzt und bei der anderen Firma wird mit einer gelb-grünen Ader eine Verbindung zur PE-Schiene hergestellt.

Also, ich bin natürlich etwas verwirrt.
Außerdem gibt es ja letztendlich keinen Unterschied zwischen Schutzleiterschiene und Betriebserde, da ja alle Erdungsleitungen irgendwann sich in einen Punkt treffen.


----------



## Strabon (7 Oktober 2009)

tofebto schrieb:


> ..
> Die Sekundärseite hat drei Klemmen ASI- , ASI+ und Ground.
> Auf der ASI- Klemme wird die blaue Ader, auf der ASI+ Klemme die braune Ader der ASI-Busleitung geklemmt. Und wie gesagt: Bei der einen Firma wird die Groundklemme nicht benutzt und bei der anderen Firma wird mit einer gelb-grünen Ader eine Verbindung zur PE-Schiene hergestellt.
> ..



ASI lebt von der symmetrie von asi+ und asi- zu Erde. Im Asi NT wird auf die GND Klemme mit kondensatoren symmetriert. an diese klemme darf man Maschinenmasse oder Pe schalten.  Kann störempfindlichkeit verbessern. wenn man es nicht macht und der bus läuft, ist auch nicht schlimm. (es sei denn, die Erde braucht ein vorgeschriebener erdschlusswächter, der aber  nicht in jedem asi-nt drin steckt )


----------

